# Windows Firewall Not Starting



## Cookie Monster (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi,
Does anyone know how to correct this Windows Firewall problem? I'm running Windows XP Pro on a desktop connected to a Linksys router connected to a cable modem. When I go to the Control Panel and click on Windows Firewall I get the following message: "Windows Firewall cannot be displayed because the associated service is not running. Do you want to start the Internet Connection Sharing Service? YES or NO". When I click YES I get this message: " Windows cannot start the Internet Connection Sharing Service. OK". I have also had repeated problems with this desktop networking with the other computers in my home network even though it is the primary computer doing the assigning. :4-dontkno Any suggestions?


Deckard's System Scanner v20070905.67
Run by HP_Owner on 2007-10-07 17:39:56
Computer is in Normal Mode.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total Physical Memory: 504 MiB (512 MiB recommended).


-- HijackThis Clone ------------------------------------------------------------

Emulating logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2007-10-07 17:40:26
Platform: Windows XP Service Pack 2 (5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WFXSNT40.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.EXE
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCWZRD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe
C:\Program Files\YourWare Solutions\FreeRAM XP Pro\FreeRAM XP Pro.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\WinFax\WFXCTL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microtek\ScanWizard 5\ScannerFinder.exe
C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\309731\Program\Updates from HP.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\rapimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox\jre\bin\javaw.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCSETMGR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NAVAPSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMNTOR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\WinFax\WFXMOD32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\msagent\agentsvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Downloads\Tech Support\dss.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.google.com/ie
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://www.google.com/search?q=%s
R1 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.google.com/ie
R1 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Search_URL = http://www.google.com/ie
R1 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Pop-Up Blocker BHO - {3C060EA2-E6A9-4E49-A530-D4657B8C449A} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Form Filler BHO - {56071E0D-C61B-11D3-B41C-00E02927A304} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NAVSHEXT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: HP view - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\HPDTLK02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ScriptInocUI Class - - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NAVSHEXT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar2.dll
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [WinFaxAppPortStarter] wfxsnt40.exe
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [TomcatStartup 2.5] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox\hpbpsttp.exe
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [StatusClient 2.6] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe /auto
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [HPHUPD06] c:\Program Files\HP\{AAC4FC36-8F89-4587-8DD3-EBC57C83374D}\hphupd06.exe
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [FreeRAM XP] "C:\Program Files\YourWare Solutions\FreeRAM XP Pro\FreeRAM XP Pro.exe" -win
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Controller.LNK = C:\Program Files\Symantec\WinFax\WFXCTL32.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microtek Scanner Finder.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microtek\ScanWizard 5\ScannerFinder.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Updates from HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\309731\Program\Updates from HP.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add To HP Organize... - C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\HPORGA~1\bin\core.hp.main\SendTo.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: (no name) - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {05CA9FB0-3E3E-4B36-BF41-0E3A5CAA8CD8} (Office Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=58813
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {233C1507-6A77-46A4-9443-F871F945D258} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1175307694640
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1175307685984
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {C7DB51B4-BCF7-4923-8874-7F1A0DC92277} (Office Update Installation Engine) - http://office.microsoft.com/officeupdate/content/opuc4.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: belarc - {6318E0AB-2E93-11D1-B8ED-00608CC9A71F} - C:\Program Files\Belarc\Advisor\System\BAVoilaX.dll
O18 - Protocol: mctp - {d7b95390-b1c5-11d0-b111-0080c712fe82} - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: ms-itss - {0A9007C0-4076-11D3-8789-0000F8105754} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Information Retrieval\msitss.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - "C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe"
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: WinFax PRO (wfxsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WFXSVC.EXE


-- Files created between 2007-09-07 and 2007-10-07 -----------------------------

2007-10-03 12:39:09 0 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\LastGood
2007-10-01 19:59:09 24573 --a------ C:\cc_20071001_1958.reg
2007-10-01 15:05:04 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner.OFFICE\Application Data\be.boulevart.labs.google.gas
2007-10-01 15:04:58 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Analytics Reporting Suite - beta 2
2007-10-01 15:04:55 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe AIR
2007-10-01 11:19:58 0 dr-h----- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner.OFFICE\Recent
2007-10-01 11:17:26 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\CCleaner
2007-09-28 09:13:26 0 d--hs---- C:\WINDOWS\ftpcache
2007-09-19 13:31:47 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Windows Installer Clean Up
2007-09-19 13:31:30 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\MSECACHE
2007-09-12 12:11:31 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint
2007-09-12 12:09:19 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint 5.0
2007-09-11 11:20:27 3840 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\BANTExt.sys
2007-09-11 11:20:27 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Belarc
2007-09-11 10:17:16 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\SupportSoft
2007-09-09 18:22:07 0 d--h----- C:\WINDOWS\PIF
2007-09-08 22:32:37 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\FileChecker
2007-09-08 22:32:18 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\ID-Blaster Plus
2007-09-08 22:30:35 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard
2007-09-08 22:20:58 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\IE-Spyad
2007-09-08 22:11:08 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\SpywareBlaster


-- Find3M Report ---------------------------------------------------------------

2007-10-04 09:13:06 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2007-10-01 19:57:03 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files
2007-10-01 15:05:32 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner.OFFICE\Application Data\Adobe
2007-09-27 21:21:07 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus
2007-09-27 21:14:07 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync
2007-09-27 21:14:03 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Messenger
2007-09-27 21:13:17 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\iTunes
2007-09-27 21:09:39 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Google
2007-09-19 16:05:55 2933 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\mozver.dat
2007-09-12 11:53:56 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Java
2007-09-05 13:33:06 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner.OFFICE\Application Data\OfficeUpdate12
2007-09-05 12:56:58 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner.OFFICE\Application Data\U3
2007-09-05 12:52:19 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner.OFFICE\Application Data\Google
2007-08-21 13:17:32 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Eusing Free Registry Cleaner
2007-08-21 11:45:46 848 --a------ C:\2007-08-20 PinchlE.reg
2007-08-21 09:04:40 102548638 --a------ C:\2007-08-21.reg
2007-08-20 19:44:36 94347678 --a------ C:\2007-08-20.reg
2007-08-19 16:55:45 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Safer Networking
2007-08-18 22:15:19 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Symantec
2007-08-18 22:08:45 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software
2007-08-18 22:08:44 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\PestPatrol
2007-08-18 22:08:43 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Zero Knowledge
2007-08-18 21:53:37 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Online Services
2007-08-18 21:51:17 23412 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\emptyregdb.dat
2007-08-17 20:12:33 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\interMute
2007-08-15 11:45:20 524288 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\opuc.dll <Not Verified; Microsoft Corporation; 2007 Microsoft Office system>
2007-07-28 03:06:22 135 --a------ C:\Program Files\page.html


-- Registry Dump ---------------------------------------------------------------

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown


[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"WinFaxAppPortStarter"="wfxsnt40.exe" [07/27/1998 04:54 AM C:\WINDOWS\system32\WFXSNT40.EXE]
"VTTimer"="VTTimer.exe" []
"TomcatStartup 2.5"="C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox\hpbpsttp.exe" [02/12/2004 03:40 PM]
"Symantec NetDriver Monitor"="C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe" [08/18/2007 10:14 PM]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe" [07/12/2007 04:00 AM]
"StatusClient 2.6"="C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe" [02/11/2004 05:08 PM]
"SoundMan"="SOUNDMAN.EXE" [04/06/2005 06:57 PM C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE]
"PS2"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe" [10/16/2002 05:57 PM]
"iTunesHelper"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [04/21/2004 11:28 AM]
"IntelliPoint"="C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe" [05/15/2003 04:41 PM]
"IgfxTray"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe" [08/20/2004 04:55 PM]
"HPHUPD06"="c:\Program Files\HP\{AAC4FC36-8F89-4587-8DD3-EBC57C83374D}\hphupd06.exe" []
"HotKeysCmds"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe" [08/20/2004 04:51 PM]
"ccApp"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe" [01/09/2007 05:32 PM]
"AlcWzrd"="ALCWZRD.EXE" [04/06/2005 06:53 PM C:\WINDOWS\ALCWZRD.EXE]
"AGRSMMSG"="AGRSMMSG.exe" [06/29/2004 06:06 PM C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [05/11/2007 03:06 AM]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"MSMSGS"="C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" [10/13/2004 10:24 AM]
"H/PC Connection Agent"="C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\wcescomm.exe" [11/13/2006 02:39 PM]
"FreeRAM XP"="C:\Program Files\YourWare Solutions\FreeRAM XP Pro\FreeRAM XP Pro.exe" [03/23/2006 01:13 AM]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [08/03/2004 06:56 PM]

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner.OFFICE\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
SpywareGuard.lnk - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe [8/29/2003 7:05:35 PM]

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe [4/12/2006 5:54:39 PM]
Controller.LNK - C:\Program Files\Symantec\WinFax\WFXCTL32.EXE [4/12/2006 8:22:40 PM]
Microsoft Office.lnk - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE [1/21/2000 2:15:54 AM]
Microtek Scanner Finder.lnk - C:\Program Files\Microtek\ScanWizard 5\ScannerFinder.exe [8/19/2007 3:55:10 AM]
Updates from HP.lnk - C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\309731\Program\Updates from HP.exe [8/7/2004 3:33:32 PM]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\services]
"McSysmon"=2 (0x2)
"McShield"=2 (0x2)
"McNASvc"=2 (0x2)


[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\D]
AutoRun\command- C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDLL32.EXE Shell32.DLL,ShellExec_RunDLL Info.exe protect.ed 480 480

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{643e2bb0-905b-11db-98fe-000c41e2aa99}]
AutoRun\command- L:\LaunchU3.exe -a

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{dcd94c74-def2-11da-9874-806d6172696f}]
AutoRun\command- E:\setup.exe




-- End of Deckard's System Scanner: finished at 2007-10-07 17:41:45 ------------


----------

